# Possible name for my unborn baby...



## cupotea (Jul 22, 2004)

God-willing, the child will arrive December 31st, 2004. My wife and I have basically decided that if it is a girl, we will name her "Genesis Grace Parker." If it is a boy, "Roman Adonis Parker."

I just had an epiphone this morning, however: "Roman Augustine Parker." I like it so much better and it's MUCH MORE theological. Pray for me that I can convince my wife that it is a good name.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jul 28, 2004)

What about "Edwards Calvin Parker" or "Calvin Owens Parker" or "John Edwards Calvin Owens Parker". it seems like all the "greats" names are John.


----------



## Scot (Jul 28, 2004)

How about "Jonathan Owen Edwards Spurgeon Luther Augustine Calvin Parker?" :bs2:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

I've always been partial to Moses, myself. But since my boys are Peter, Daniel and Paul, you can see how far that got me with my wife!


----------



## JohnV (Jul 28, 2004)

A lot of people don't know this, but I was named after my oldest brother; and the other two older brothers as well. It makes sense, though. They were born before me, so it follows that they were named before me.


----------



## govols (Jul 29, 2004)

*How about ...*

Why not Semper Fidelis? - Always Faithful

Hopefully someone will change our names to that when we die.

I was named after the apostle John and Stephen.
Or was it J. Lennon and Stephen King.?
Hopefully the former. :bs2: 

My two boys are Jackson Bryce - Hebrew for "good southern name"
and Daniel Stephen for standing for Truth.


----------



## Scot (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a rule that we can only use Scottish/Irish names when naming the children (RC Sproul Jr. has the same rule but I think he limits his to just Scottish). So far, they're...

Erin Faith
Declan (DEK-lan) Scot
Morgan Greer
Keelin Blair


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd go for Nebuchaneezer if it's a boy, and Methulselah if it's a girl.


I'm naming my three boys, Rabshek, Meshak and Abednego.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 27, 2004)

Personally, I'd never thought I'd sound negative on a prayer request...but I'm not with you on this one.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 28, 2004)

personally, I like my own.

Jonathan David


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JesusFan_
> God-willing, the child will arrive December 31st, 2004. My wife and I have basically decided that if it is a girl, we will name her "Genesis Grace Parker." If it is a boy, "Roman Adonis Parker."
> 
> I just had an epiphone this morning, however: "Roman Augustine Parker." I like it so much better and it's MUCH MORE theological. Pray for me that I can convince my wife that it is a good name.



Well, don't name him Penn!

I like John Calvin Parker. Classy!


----------



## Ranger (Jan 3, 2005)

I tried really hard to talk my wife into Paul Augustine, so I could call him Gus, but that failed. We are going with Andrew Patrick for the name of our "on-the-way" son.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ranger_
> I tried really hard to talk my wife into Paul Augustine, so I could call him Gus, but that failed. We are going with Andrew Patrick for the name of our "on-the-way" son.



Oh, nice! Two of my favorite boy names!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice! I support your wife.


----------

